# Bluetooth problem.



## Wadelious (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,
I've had lots of help from you guys before on virus issues and I wondered if you could help with something a little bitdiferent?
I'm not sure i'm posting this in the correct forum - If not I apologise? I'm having a problem with bluetooth. I've just bought a new car (Kia Sportage) and had no problems connecting my phone (Nokia 2330) via bluetooth, until I came to get out of the car and every time I turn off the engine, which therefore disconnects the bluetooth, it causes my phone to completely shut down and freeze. The only way of then getting it to do anything it to take the back off, remove the battery, and then wait a few seconds before putting the whole thing back together and reinputting all the information i.e. date / time etc. Does anyone have any idea why it's doing this and what I can do about it?
Thanks and Kind Regards,
W.


----------

